# phlebotomy code 99195



## mad_one80 (May 18, 2009)

Hello fellow coders!

Wondering, if a physician draws blood in the office on a different day than the consult, should i code it as 99195(phlebotomy) or 36415(venipuncture)? What's the difference?  Any explanations/link/supporting documentation is GREATLY appreicated!!!

Thanks sooooo much for your time!!!


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Sep 6, 2013)

*99195 vs 36415*

99195 is basically modern day blood letting.  it is a theuraputic blood draw most commonly for hemochromatosis with iron overload.  36415 is a blood draw for labs.


----------

